# What knee pads would you recommend?



## DimitriyGee (Mar 23, 2018)

Hi guys, 

Which knee pads would you recommend from experience that served you well while riding?? 

Thank you in advance for your input.


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

dainese trail skins 2

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI VNS-L31 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Bray D (Aug 28, 2010)

You're going to get a bunch of different opinions, but I'll contribute anyways. 

I wear Leatt Airflex Pros. I can pedal in them all day long and they have decent protection. Multiple 20+ mile rides in them with no issues. They're no DH pad, but they have front, side, and top protection.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Race Face Ambush for for faster more challenging riding in rocky terrain. Race Face Indy for less gnarly conditions and lower speeds.


----------



## DimitriyGee (Mar 23, 2018)

Is there anything that can breath during the summer? I noticed yesterday my head was overheating with my helmet and it was only 75F outside, don't want to add more heat to that for my legs haha


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I like the Troy Lee Method knee/shin pads. It consists of a neoprene like sleeve over the knee that you can attach plastic shields to to protect your knees/shins. Pretty comfortable and when you want to you can take the plastic off and stick them in your pack.
The sleeve prevents the shields from rotating around and the smooth plastic has very little friction so it doesn't get pushed to the side in a crash.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

DimitriyGee said:


> Is there anything that can breath during the summer? I noticed yesterday my head was overheating with my helmet and it was only 75F outside, don't want to add more heat to that for my legs haha


I ride both models Race Face pads all summer and don't have any issues. The Ambush pads are nice in that they come off and go on without removing shoes so it's easy to carry them on a long climb and put them on for the descent. I can also take them off quickly at a rest stop and let them dry without holding everybody up when it's time to roll.


----------



## tims5377 (Oct 20, 2010)

g form for minimalist protection


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

DimitriyGee said:


> Is there anything that can breath during the summer? I noticed yesterday my head was overheating with my helmet and it was only 75F outside, don't want to add more heat to that for my legs haha


You'd better tighten up, if you think 75º is getting hot...

Dainese Trail skins or Kali Strike. I'd probably go with the Kali's, but they will breath better than most by design. Still going to be hotter than nothing though.


----------



## ButtersNZ (Jan 15, 2014)

IXS Flow are killer. So light and easy to forget about. Look at some reviews. The new Kali Strikes look good too, if you want more protection.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

I was thinking about getting knee pads. Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

ButtersNZ said:


> IXS Flow are killer. So light and easy to forget about. Look at some reviews. The new Kali Strikes look good too, if you want more protection.


2nd on the ixs flow, I have an older version and this newest one seems even better!


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

mfa81 said:


> 2nd on the ixs flow, I have an older version and this newest one seems even better!


3rd on ixs flow. I've had them for three years now, great to pedal in and no heat issues. I wear them in socal without overheating.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

How about the Fox Head Launch Enduro?
Are they any good? Comfortable?


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

i'm on my 2nd pair of poc vpd air, and i've had 5-6 pairs of kneepads now. I kinda go through them. 

I like them a lot. They're comfortable (i wear them the whole ride), last several hundred crashes, and i have yet to suffer knee damage until they got so beat down that they'd slip in a crash. They don't feel hot and i forget they're there.

In general i look for pads that have a velcro retaining strap for fit and to account for wear, something to slide against the impact absorber (otherwise the pad gets pushed out of position in a crash, or it gets tore up quickly), and a sleeve style design because that's more comfy.

I'd want shin protection and a strap design if i rode flats and removed my pads for the climb.


----------



## He1enKe1ler (Apr 2, 2015)

I have Alpinestars Paragons. They are nice and light/breathable but also offer a lot of protection on the knee.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

He1enKe1ler said:


> I have Alpinestars Paragons. They are nice and light/breathable but also offer a lot of protection on the knee.


Too bad they fit so weird. Buddy of mine has actually gone to size SM despite that he's prob 5'10" 200lbs with legs just short of tree trunks. I'm about the same size with smaller calves, wear Med. The top cuff slides down my quad, knee floats inside, and I have to tuck the lower cuff under the pad/above calf to make them fit decent. If the knee cup on the small is the same size as the med, I'll try downsizing when these fall apart.

They do breath well and have decent protection though.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

fdes said:


> 3rd on ixs flow. I've had them for three years now, great to pedal in and no heat issues. I wear them in socal without overheating.





vikb said:


> I ride both models Race Face pads all summer and don't have any issues. The Ambush pads are nice in that they come off and go on without removing shoes so it's easy to carry them on a long climb and put them on for the descent. I can also take them off quickly at a rest stop and let them dry without holding everybody up when it's time to roll.


+4 on ixs flows for everyday trail riding. So comfortable and I don't overheat in them at all. 
The RF Ambush pads are great for the reasons vikb mentions. With that said I love the Flows so much I only used the Ambush pads for park days last yr. They definitely are more burly than the Flows


----------



## SuperStang (Nov 19, 2014)

I have the Leatt Airflex Pros as well and they have great air flow. I've only had them for a couple months and haven't crashed so I can't tell you exactly how protective they are, but they seem awesome so far.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

TLD Speed Knee sleeves are comfortable and offer decent protection. For me its either ride with nothing or try something relatively lightweight and comfortable and these are pretty good. I don't put them on every time so I have a nice cut on my knee right now. By me most guys ride XC tight outfits. I rarely see mountain bike gear with knee pads. But thats a stupid reason not to wear them. I'm pretty good at ending up on my back at some point during the ride.


----------



## snark7 (Sep 7, 2010)

DimitriyGee said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Which knee pads would you recommend from experience that served you well while riding??
> 
> Thank you in advance for your input.


get the ones that fit you the best. i assume your legs are a different size than most everyone else's. they are all pretty good and pretty durable, yeah some might be lighter, breathe better, etc, but just because i like POC, or IXS, doesn't mean they fit you comfortably, and if they aint comfy, you aint gonna wear them.

so try on as many types as you can and get those.


----------



## fdes (Apr 16, 2014)

j102 said:


> How about the Fox Head Launch Enduro?
> Are they any good? Comfortable?


I had the Fox enduro pads before going to ixs flows. The fox enduros were hotter, had less padding, and bunched behind the knee for me. They are ok as rash guards, not much else.


----------



## j102 (Jan 14, 2018)

fdes said:


> I had the Fox enduro pads before going to ixs flows. The fox enduros were hotter, had less padding, and bunched behind the knee for me. They are ok as rash guards, not much else.


Thanks.


----------



## nauc (Sep 9, 2009)

Vital put this out yesterday..

11 of the Best Heavy-Duty Kneepads

https://www.vitalmtb.com/features/11-of-the-Best-Heavy-Duty-Kneepads-Vital-MTB-Roundup,2276


----------



## DimitriyGee (Mar 23, 2018)

Thank you so much for your input guys! Much love!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I went knee pad shopping the last couple of days and picked up these. https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...oduct/scott-soldier-2-knee-pads-review-51567/

They are light, stretchy mesh with thin but protective padding. They seem very comfy and I hope to try them very soon. I did not like the opening in the back of the Dakine Slayer, otherwise they seemed pretty good. Stuff like knee pads I have to try on and I am blessed with a plethora of great bike shops here.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I rode 18.5 km and 560 m of climbing with the Soldier 2 pads this afternoon. They stayed put and were very comfy. Downside is that my knees got a bit cold so I might have to layer under them in the winter.


----------



## tuenni (Sep 11, 2014)

+1 for the IXS Flows. Have them for 3 years now and don't ride anyday without them. Short hometrails, flowtrail park, alps with big climbs...


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

My guess is that this thread will just be a list of all the knee-pads ever made, everyone wants to say theirs are great and most people have only tried one! 

Ask at the trail-head. Look for dudes, or dudets, with legs that look a bit like yours and ask them about knee pads. If you talk to some real dirt junkies you might even get worthwhile opinions on a few different pads. Still going to be nothing more than one guy's opinion though and doesn't mean you'll like them. Pads are one of those things you just have to try.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

Are there specific knee pads that are best for "anti-funk" possibly with antimicrobial materials used? I would love to find a comfortable pair that I don't have to worry bout stinking up my car before and after my ride and a pair I can easily wash. Thanks!


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

POC VPD 2.0 for DH/FR (I pedal in them sometimes, not too bad. Probably should be hand washed, haven't done so in over a year and mine are FUNKY!)

Race Face Charge for AM (Great to pedal in, actually like them better than bare knees unless it's hot. Washed mine a million times washer and dryer, no issues. I have been cut through them though, they're not gonna help with any serious injury... Really just help prevent scrapes.)


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Nov 24, 2016)

IXS Flows without a doubt. Am actually considering buying a new pair of the zipper ones even though my originals are still going strong for over a year with several impacts to them.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Smith PDX (Oct 9, 2011)

I used this when I was researching: The best MTB knee pads you can buy | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine

Got myself some POC VPD 2.0 pads even if they are overkill for what I do. The shop that sponsors my team had them so I got a good deal. Very comfortable so far, we'll see how I like them in the summer.


----------



## RockyRdWarrior (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks @Mr Smith PDX and @tuckerjt07. I think I have narrowed it down to IXS Flow/Carve Evo, POC VPD 2.0 or the Ion K-Impact line. All seem to be pretty rated high and long-lasting.


----------



## Rgarcia145 (Feb 16, 2018)

I recently purchased a set of Fox Launch Pro Knee pads a few weeks ago. So far, i have no complaints! When i first tried them on they felt uncomfortable but as soon as you start pedaling they feel great. I live and ride in AZ, it gets really hot here and my knees do get sweaty but its no big deal. I love the protection and the extra "confidence" they provide when i leave the ground. Like a previous individual stated before, these are my first real knee pads so i cant compare them to anything else. Regardless, i like them very much and the $60ish price tag is not bad for the level of protection they provide. They don't slide down and i honestly forget i am wearing them while i ride. If you have not taken a look at them i can recommend the Fox Launch Pro's. I hope you find a pair that work for you, i got lucky and found some on the first try!! MTBR is an expensive sport haha!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

Demon knee pads...

Can't remember model, but they're one size bigger than needed. Which helps with comfort & breath ability.

Their elastic/stretchy openings keep them in place. 

Plus, in the Winter they fit whilst I wear my Skins ^^

PS - they've saved my knees on several occasions.

'Born to ride!'


----------



## bronxbomber252 (Mar 27, 2017)

I love my Kali Strikes.

Light, breathable, good protection, look cool


----------

